# 97032, 97112



## amberleia11@gmail.com (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi all, I keep getting denial msg "the procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used or a required modifier is missing"  from Medicare for both 97032 & 97112.

they are being billed by an internal medicine m.d.

I have tried billing w/ modifier 59 and with no modifier at all, and recd this denial each time.

What modifier do i need to be using?? Please help!!!


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 5, 2012)

What other codes are you billing with these?


----------



## amberleia11@gmail.com (Jun 6, 2012)

An OV usually


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you putting a 25 mod on the OV with different diag?


----------



## amberleia11@gmail.com (Jun 8, 2012)

I do put a modifier 25 on the OV, but the primary diagnosis is the same sometimes.


----------

